# Ashton Classic Magnum Cigar Review - Mild and grassy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my first ashton and it did not impress me. Decent wrapper and construction, with no pre draw problems. When lit, the cigar produced a go...

Read the full review here: Ashton Classic Magnum Cigar Review - Mild and grassy


----------

